# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  نمایش متن چند خطی

## rezaei manesh

سلام
من یه متنی دارم که چند خطی هستش
حالا وقتی که اونو تو کریستال رپورت می یارم
به صورت یک خط در می آید البته به جای هر اینتر یه فاصله گذاشته می شود.
چکارش کنم که اینتر رو هم بشناسه
با تشکر

----------


## mustafa13

سلام
من هم این مشکل را دارم لطفا یکی راهنماییمون کنه

----------


## alirezash

دوستان یکی کمک کنه . منم چنین مشکلی دارم

----------


## KIMIA1981

سلام

روی فیلد rightclick کرده و از Format object تیک can Growرا بزنید

----------


## alirezash

دوست عزیز . مشکل اصلی اینجاست که به جای اینتر  اسپیس می زنه

----------

